# تصميم المنشآت لمقاومة الزلازل - الطريقة الستاتيكية الثانية -



## م . أبو بكر (30 يونيو 2007)

نرفق ربطاً نوطة تصميم المنشآت لمقاومة الزلازل .. الطريقة الستاتيكة الثانية - .

المعتمدة في الكود العربي السوري و المترجم عن الكود الأمريكي Ubc97 .

جاهز لشرح اي تفصيل .


الملفات مرفوعة بطريقة Jpg و مؤلفة من 6 ملفات مضغوطة ..
يحوي كل منها 4 صفحات مرقمة من 1 - 23 صفحة .


م . ابو بكر
فيلا 1.rar
1.zip​


----------



## م . أبو بكر (30 يونيو 2007)

*تابع*

للمزيد راجع الموضوع :

تصميم المنشآت لمقاومة الزلازل - الطريقة الستاتيكة الأولى -

م . أبو بكر

4.zip

5.zip

6.zip​


----------



## Eng-spring (30 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك انتظرناك طويلا وعدت وصدقت


----------



## Eng-spring (30 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك اقدر لك جهدك


----------



## م . أبو بكر (30 يونيو 2007)

واجبنا أخي الكريم ..
و عذراً على التأخير برفع الملفات لكن سرعة الأنترنت هي السبب .

أخوك : م . ابو بكر


----------



## hassananas (12 يوليو 2007)

وعدت وصدقت أخي الكريم ..
شكرا لك اقدر لك جهدك
أخوك


----------



## amryoussief (14 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لك اقدر لك جهدك


----------



## abd83 (15 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
سلمت يداك يا ابو بكر
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دائم أحد (6 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم جميعا عندي مشكلة عدم ثقة بالنفس سببها أنو كل المهندسين حولي يعرفون العمل على البرامج الهندسية إلا أنا عندي منها خوف والسبب أنو ما عندي منهجية بالتصميم يعني بدي شرح وافي عن الخطوات لأني بلشت أتعلم برنامج الروبوت لما وصلت عالتحميل والتراكبات صرت خبص لأنو ما عندي خلفية لذلك بدي إخواني يشرحولي خطوات التصميم الهندسي على الحاسب والتحليل الإنشائي بالتفصيل من النمذجة وشروطها مرورا بالتحميل ثم حالات التحميل والتراكبات ثم التصميم بصراحة أفتقد إلى مثال حي وخطوة خطوة ببرنامج الروبوت أو الإي تابس
أفيدوني جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## zmry1965 (7 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## batiment (26 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## M777 (28 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## راسم النعيمي (4 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله بيك يا رب يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## د. م. محمد الدهيبي (5 سبتمبر 2007)

ارجوا من اخي الكريم ابو بكر امدادنا بطريقة التحليل الديناميكي للزلازل ، ان كانت بحوزته . واجره على الله


----------



## م . أبو بكر (5 سبتمبر 2007)

التحليل الديناميكي للمنشآت موجود في مشاركة للأخ محمد الساداتي .

تفضل أخينا د . م . محمد الدهيبي .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=43315

م . أبو بكر


----------



## د. م. محمد الدهيبي (5 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي ابو بكر على سرعة الاجابة ولكن الرابط لا يعمل ولقد حاولت سابقا فتحه عبر مداخلة الاخ محمد الساداتي ولاكن لم افلح واذا كان عندك اي شئ عن هذا الموضوع باللغة العربية فارجوا منك المساعدة


----------



## en_maher (5 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## engramy (6 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا ونفعك ونفع بك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 أكتوبر 2007)

ياجماعه الرابط بتاع التحليل الديناميكي مش شغال ياريت حد يرفعهولنا من جديد
ويبقي جزاكم الله خير جميعا


----------



## عاشقة الحرية (25 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (19 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اياد مجيد (15 فبراير 2008)

شكرا انشاء الله يوفقك


----------



## allambm (15 فبراير 2008)

موضوع مميز من مهندس مميز ( أبو بكر )
أرجو أن توضح لنا كيفية توزيع القوى على الجدران و نصيب كل جدار مع مثال


----------



## هيثموليان (4 مارس 2008)

شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع


----------



## مريم محمد محمد (27 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
انا بحاول انزل الملفات بس مش زابط معي ما بينزلو بوديني على صفحة بيضاء و بضل انتظر من غير فايدة


----------



## هاني سليمان (28 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي علي المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## الليبي2008 (22 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abumo3az (22 أبريل 2008)

احنا عايزين الشرح على برنامج الساب اذا امكن


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (25 أبريل 2008)

ألف ألف شكر أخي العزيز و نسأل الله لك بسطة في العلم


----------



## محمود عمر التير (25 أبريل 2008)

*العلم فى مواجهة الزلازل*

العلم فى مواجهة الزلازل : ملخص لمقالة علمية تستعرض تجربة سابقة للعلماء اليابانيين فى تصميم المنشآت المقاومة للزلازل​
كان المعماريون والمهندسون اليابانيون يعتمدون على نوعين فقط من أنظمة البناء؛ يعتمد النظام الأول على فترة الذبذبة الطبيعية للمبنى ، وهذه تمثل الزمن ما بين هزة وأخرى أثناء حدوث الزلازل. تتوقف فترة الذبذبة الطبيعية على عدة عوامل، أهمها حجم المبنى وشكله والمواد المستخدمة فى بنائه. وأذا ما توافق مقدار تردد الهزة الأرضية مع فترة الذبذبة الطبيعية للمبنى، يؤدى ذلك الى تقوية الهزة وتضخيمها، مما يجعل المبنى يرتج على شكل مشابه لحركة الشوكة الرنانة.
يكمن النظام الثانى فى استعمال ممتص الصدمات أو ما يسمى بمخمد الارتجاج؛ ومن أكثر وسائله ما يعرف بعزل القاعدة، حيث يتم استخدام محامل كريات فولادية مغطاة بالمطاط. يحتاج كل مبنى الى عدة دزينات من هذه المخمدات، حيث يبلغ عرض كل واحدة منها قدم أو أكثر. عند حدوث الزلزال، تمتص هذه المخمدات جزءأ من الحركة الأفقية مما يؤدى الى انخفاض شدة اهتزاز المبنى. كثيرا ما تتشوه هذه المانعات ويتغير أشكالها، مثلما يحدث تماما لنابض معدنى عندما يمدد الى أقصى مدى له. أما فى حالة حدوث هزات خفيفة، فأنها سرعان ما تعود الى مواضعها الأصلية، دون حدوث أى تغييرات عليها.
قام مجموعة من علماء شركة كاجيما اليابانية للبناء باستحداث تقنية كانت جديدة عندما نشرت هذه المقالة فى عام 1990 ، جمعت ما بين النظامين السابقين. ولاختبار فاعلية تلك الطريقة تم انشاء نوعين من المبانى فى موقع مجاور للمقر الرئيسى للشركة فى طوكيو؛ كان أحدهما برجا مكون من تسع طوابق أما الآخر فقد تالف من خمسة طوابق، صمم على شكل حرف L ، اتصل كل مبنى مع الآخر بواسطة ردهة مكشوفة. وضعت مجموعة من المخمدات فى مواضع معينة تحت المبنيين. نظرا لاختلاف شكل المبنيين ينجم عن ذلك عدم توافق الذبذبات الطبيعية وبالتالى اضعاف قوة الاهتزاز بنسبة تتراوح ما بين الثلث والنصف.
تطورت التقنية باستخدام الحاسب الآلى، حيث يتم وضع قطعتين ضخمتين من المعدن فوق السطح العلوىللمبنى ،يبلغ وزنهما 1% من وزن المبنى . عندما يكتشف الجهاز أى حركة، يقوم جهاز التحكم الآلى بتحريك تلك الأوزان حول مواضع مختلفة عند السقف العلوى، يؤدى ذلك الى تغيير فى موضع المبنى من جانب الى آخر مما يمنع انهيار المبنى.
قام أحد العلماء اليابانيين بتطوير نظام آخر يعتمد على استخدام أنابيب فولادية ذات سمك 15 سم، يتم تثبيتها فى أوضاع مائلة، ويستمر امتدادها على طول المبنى من جانب الى آخر. حينما يتعرض المبنى الى هزة أرضية، تعمل بعض الآلات على ازاحة ثقل المبنى من موضع الى آخر وذلك بسحب مجموعة من تلك الأنابيب آليا ، ثم تسحب مجموعة أخرى بالتعاقب، وهكذا. من أهم ما يميز هذه التقنية هى قلة استهلاكها للطاقة الكهربائية.
ويستمر علماء شركة كاجيما فى تطوير أنظمة جديدة للوصول الى حلول عملية لتفادى الأضرار الناجمة عن حدوث الزلازل، مما ينالهم احترام وتقدير زبائنهم وزملائهم فى المهنة.

نشر هذا المقال باسم محمود التير ، فى مجلة " الجيل " العدد : كانون الثانى - يناير 1990​


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (26 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز و بارك الله فيك و وفقك لكل خير انه على ما يشاء قدير


----------



## sallam1998 (26 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير اً


----------



## ماجدان (27 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا سا بشمهندسين 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## mfalahxp (4 مايو 2008)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عامر الزين (4 مايو 2008)

مشكور كتير بس مالي مصدق ايمتا نزل النوطة و اقرأها


----------



## كرم المصرى (9 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## abdulhakimalsamil (13 يوليو 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## kingoo (22 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك
وشكراً على المزيد من الخبرات


----------



## kingoo (22 يوليو 2008)

شكراً على هذا المقال الرائع وإلى الأمام


----------



## سحووره الأموره (22 يوليو 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سمير الغادري (2 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
ارجو المساعدة في تزويدي في دراسة الحصائر ولكم خالص الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## عمار حسين الربيعي (11 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
الاخ المهندس ابو بكر عدة مرات كتبت لك ولم ترد عليه ارجو المساعده في دراسة الدكتوراه لان بعض المواضيع بعيده عن اختصاي وشكرا


----------



## عمار حسين الربيعي (11 أغسطس 2008)

تسلم على هذا المقال


----------



## عبدالقوى (13 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مش لاقي (23 أغسطس 2008)

الله يجازيك خير على هذه المرفقات.


----------



## silo (24 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

وعدت وصدقت أخي الكريم ..
شكرا لك اقدر لك جهدك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عيد حماد (8 يناير 2009)

شكرا" جزيلا"


----------



## ausan (9 يناير 2009)

*جزاك الله خير جزاء *​


----------



## ابرهيم محمو الخليل (20 مارس 2009)

ارجو من الزميل موافاتي بالطريقة الستاتيكية الثانية وجزاه الله خير


----------



## مهندس محمود ياسين (21 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور يا هندسه


----------



## hassanaki (6 يوليو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## Ehab-1984 (6 يوليو 2009)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## mr-dark (6 يوليو 2009)

تسلم اخى على الموضوع وشكرا


----------



## ahmed_hh_zayed (6 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ر


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (6 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد أبو طارق (15 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا عقيد المنتدى


----------



## m-komi (4 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلم ايديك


----------



## فارس حسن (3 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر لك يا مهندسنا و الى الامام


----------



## mdsayed (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا لك اقدر لك جهدك*​


----------



## khaloda (24 ديسمبر 2009)

okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## nawalid6 (7 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nawalid6 (7 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mhzein (24 فبراير 2010)

الأخ ابو بكر
لك جزيل الشكر على هذه المواضيع
ولكن لاأستطيع تنزيل الملفات المرفقة
الرجاء ابداء السبب وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م . أبو بكر (24 فبراير 2010)

أخي الحبيب جربت الروابط و هي تعمل تماماً ... لكنك بحاجة إلى فك ضغط الملفات 
أرجو أن تعيد التحميل لأن الملفات شغالة عندي .

مع الاحترام .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## engineer ghaly (24 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## emadcoe (8 أبريل 2010)

مشكور ولايسعني التعبير عن اعجابي بما لخصت بالرد الجميل والوافي اسال الله ان ينير دربك


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (8 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## الواهيب (30 أبريل 2010)

شكراً الف الف شكر لكم الله يعطيكم الصحة والعافية


----------



## 777زومة (4 مايو 2010)

اتقدم اليكم بجزيل الشكر والاحتام


----------



## ابو العطا (22 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا وازادك من علمه وشكرا


----------



## mahmood80 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## nezarsoumaia (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ahmed arfa (26 سبتمبر 2010)

ألف شكر علي الموضوعين http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t36786.html


----------



## اسامة ب (7 أكتوبر 2010)

لو سمحتم اريد خطوات الحل ستاتيكية ثانية في الزلازل


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## اسامة ب (10 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لكم جزيلا


----------



## hasan hussam (10 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا ابو بكر


----------



## hasan hussam (10 أكتوبر 2010)

نريد منكم المزيد في هذا المجال


----------



## المهندس الإنشائي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حنبوكشة (9 ديسمبر 2010)

:18:


م . أبو بكر قال:


> واجبنا أخي الكريم ..
> و عذراً على التأخير برفع الملفات لكن سرعة الأنترنت هي السبب .
> 
> أخوك : م . ابو بكر


----------



## mousaad (3 مارس 2011)

اعطاك الله علما واسعا وقلبا خاشعا ويمينا صادقا


----------



## محمداحمد5 (3 مارس 2011)

merci


----------



## انس عبد المنصف (17 مايو 2011)

_*شاكر جدا*_


----------



## م . أبو بكر (17 مايو 2011)

أرجو أن المعلومة قد وصلتكم ...

لا نستغني عن دعاءكم .


----------



## fady-z (18 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## m05tar5 (19 مايو 2011)

عايزه اعرف تصميم الاحمال العرضيه الناتجه من الزلازل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## karimco (4 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووورجداااااا


----------



## A2011 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## essam dhn (18 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على الرد ورجاء المزيد


----------



## عبد الله فهد (7 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك جهودكم و نفعكم و نفع بكم


----------



## adhusa (17 فبراير 2012)

*محاضرات السويل للدكتور/ مصطفى كامل soil lectures 2010/2011*


----------



## bboumediene (21 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mohammad hamade (21 فبراير 2012)

* جزاكم الله خير *


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (22 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخي عن هذا العمل وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## ye.eng01 (1 مارس 2012)

يعطيك الف عافية يا بش مهندس....


----------



## معمر السمومي (15 يونيو 2012)

مشكور أخي العزيز


----------



## خالد الخضر (26 يونيو 2012)

جزااااك الله خيرا


----------



## hawkar1 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله‌ خيرا


----------



## رضا محمد عبدالمنعم (9 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير و زادك علما فمشاركاتكم كفيلة بصناعة مهندس محترف


----------



## القافله (12 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## mamdouh salem (19 يناير 2013)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## عماد سعد كشك (19 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (8 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## القافله (8 مارس 2013)

شكرا لك اقدر لك جهدك​


----------



## vedel85 (31 مايو 2013)

شكرا لجهودك م. ابو بكر


----------



## محمد حسنين بدراوي (29 يناير 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سامح مكة (6 فبراير 2014)

thanks


----------



## شرعب السلام (4 مايو 2014)

شكرا


----------



## سمير يحيى 977 (17 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد


----------



## سمير يحيى 977 (17 مايو 2015)

مشكورين


----------



## shams alafag (18 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

